# Old O'sin Board - Anybody know?



## solemnraven (Mar 8, 2013)

I just picked up an old O'sin board from my local GoodWill. It seemed heavy and not as flexible as some of the newer boards and my friend told me not to ride it.

I'm a total newbie and have no clue as to what i'm doing but I'm trying to learn.
Does anybody know what model this board is and whether or not it would be safe to ride? I'm thinking about just selling it on ebay or back to the GoodWill if it's not safe.

Here's a photo of the base side. Top side just has words "SIN" on it.









Thanks for helping...
-Clueless in Colorado


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

its really hard to tell from that picture if the board has any edge damage or anything...it LOOKS rideable, but it sure isnt going to make learning any easier. you can get a cheap Lamar or 5150 or Technine on craigslist for like $50..id go that route.


----------



## solemnraven (Mar 8, 2013)

East§ide said:


> its really hard to tell from that picture if the board has any edge damage or anything...it LOOKS rideable, but it sure isnt going to make learning any easier. you can get a cheap Lamar or 5150 or Technine on craigslist for like $50..id go that route.


couple of small scratches here and there....
i picked it up because it had the least amount of damage but ill check for those brands. thanks


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldnt shoot for those brands specifically, Im just saying they can usually be found pretty cheap. Right now Craigslist is flooded with people selling old decks for cheap..If you can, try to find a nice Burton deck or something thats a few seasons old. Shouldnt be too tough.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to ride that board back in 1994. It's an Original Sin Twister. Everybody had that board back in the day. 

It's stiff as hell. It's safe, just probably not desirable. As newbie you def want something soft and maneuverable.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Craigslist FTW! 

I just bought an 09 Burton Supermodel for 50 bucks off craigslist (asking 75) It's got some dings and has had some base repairs but it's a good board. 

Look around, The only thing I'd use that for was a liqour shelf above my bar.


----------



## solemnraven (Mar 8, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I used to ride that board back in 1994. It's an Original Sin Twister. Everybody had that board back in the day.
> 
> It's stiff as hell. It's safe, just probably not desirable. As newbie you def want something soft and maneuverable.


oh man, thanks! Well ill just resell it or return it. Now I'm looking at a Forum Devun Walsh gonna take a look at it tonight for damage. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

MarshallV82 said:


> Craigslist FTW!
> 
> I just bought an 09 Burton Supermodel for 50 bucks off craigslist (asking 75) It's got some dings and has had some base repairs but it's a good board.
> 
> Look around, The only thing I'd use that for was a liqour shelf above my bar.


Thats one of my fav boards!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

ETM said:


> Thats one of my fav boards!


I love the supermodel too, hate the new ICS system though... I'm not paying extra for bindings. 

Unless you meant OP's deck, haha.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

East§ide said:


> I wouldnt shoot for those brands specifically, Im just saying they can usually be found pretty cheap. Right now Craigslist is flooded with people selling old decks for cheap..If you can, try to find a nice Burton deck or something thats a few seasons old. Shouldnt be too tough.


Well you should join this Facebook group, http://www.facebook.com/groups/182878635154855/ & post it up there. 

If it's a 94, it might be worth more to someone else, then use that money to buy a sweet board.

On top of that, check to see which Devun Walsh model it is because those (the old ones) are worth a lot to certain people as well:thumbsup:

You never know, you be getting all brand new gear shortly? 
If you play your cards right, that is:dunno:


TT


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

timmytard said:


> Well you should join this Facebook group, http://www.facebook.com/groups/182878635154855/ & post it up there.
> 
> If it's a 94, it might be worth more to someone else, then use that money to buy a sweet board.
> 
> ...


The Original Sin could be worth some money. It was def part of the twin shape revolution that I remember back in highschool. I'm not sure if it's because my shop carried them, or if it had a larger impact on snowboarding in general. But I remember when everyone was riding directional boards, as soon as the OS Twister hit the shop everyone was riding them.


----------

